

Ask HN: What do you Hate about the Framework you use? (or what's missing?) - SethMurphy


======
SethMurphy
The choice of language to work in is missing. I know that sounds a bit silly
as all frameworks I know of have that as their strongest most immutable
opinion. However, I want a framework that starts with a definition of it's
interface, then is implemented in more than one language (or combination of
two). Of course to make this feasible it must also be distributed allowing a
polyglot of modules (or services).

------
147
Rails does too much for me and is a little too magical. Clojure and Compojure
doesn't do enough for me.

~~~
SethMurphy
What is one thing would you want Clojure and Compoujure to add next?

~~~
147
Well considering Compojure is a routing library and it does its one job right
nothing to that. I'd want an asset pipeline like Sprockets, or better
documentation to dieter, the equivalent library for Clojure.

------
eightyone
I want a framework that is built around security, privacy, encryption, etc.

~~~
SethMurphy
Do you have any thought of how that architecture may look? What is a use case
you envision?

